# Postmates Deactivation.....But they dont tell you why?



## tez t (Mar 3, 2017)

I know someone who was deactivated by postmates , however they dont explain , in specific, why they deactivated the account. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Ubercruxer (Oct 13, 2018)

Terminated me too this morning, I went to sleep thinking I could make this my weekend gig and woke up to termination, lol. I think mine was because I completed two deliveries as undelivered because the customer didn't provide the gate code and for some reason I couldn't contact them through Postmates. It kept on saying not avaible and the texts weren't going through so I had to. But they didn't let me explain either. For all I know they could have banned me because they had to me $63 because of the guaranteed payout for doing 10 deliveries and I guess I was a liability then.

Here's my op.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/postmates-terminated-my-account.312709/#post-4770794


----------



## tez t (Mar 3, 2017)

Ubercruxer said:


> Terminated me too this morning, I went to sleep thinking I could make this my weekend gig and woke up to termination, lol. I think mine was because I completed two deliveries as undelivered because the customer didn't provide the gate code and for some reason I couldn't contact them through Postmates. It kept on saying not avaible and the texts weren't going through so I had to. But they didn't let me explain either. For all I know they could have banned me because they had to me $63 because of the guaranteed payout for doing 10 deliveries and I guess I was a liability then.
> 
> Here's my op.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/postmates-terminated-my-account.312709/#post-4770794


I read your response...did u notice you had wifi on...i turns mines off ..some spots it automatically connects and bam..no communication.

yes they are banning people all day..like they are the best......smh


----------



## Ubercruxer (Oct 13, 2018)

tez t said:


> I read your response...did u notice you had wifi on...i turns mines off ..some spots it automatically connects and bam..no communication.
> 
> yes they are banning people all day..like they are the best......smh


No this is screenshot later when I was offline.


----------



## tez t (Mar 3, 2017)

bro..

You not missing anything..i never used the app until promotion and i used my ebike for that..........postmates people are cheap..even living in some super luxury places , they barely barely tip..................plus its double the work in most cases........I have seen tips like .63 and .84 cents .


ok..you think anyone will care about your food or whatever if you really want to insult the driver with less than $1.00 tip...now i know why some knock on door and leave food ...........

...


----------



## Ubercruxer (Oct 13, 2018)

tez t said:


> bro..
> 
> You not missing anything..i never used the app until promotion and i used my ebike for that..........postmates people are cheap..even living in some super luxury places , they barely barely tip..................plus its double the work in most cases........I have seen tips like .63 and .84 cents .
> 
> ...


Regardless of whether they tip or not I believe if I'm agreeing to accept the order for a $4 payout then I deserve $4 so I genuinely tried to get the deliveries to them but it just wasn't possible. But I guess I deserve to be terminated.



Ubercruxer said:


> Regardless of whether they tip or not I believe if I'm agreeing to accept the order for a $4 payout then I deserve $4 so I genuinely tried to get the deliveries to them but it just wasn't possible. But I guess I deserve to be terminated.


I'm gonna try bitesquad now, any tips anyone?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

OP dodgin' those bullets.


----------

